# Outlook 2003 - how do I set up a Rule to Change the Color of an incoming Email?



## innit (May 1, 2004)

Outlook 2003 - how do I set up a Rule to Change the Color of an incoming Email? For example I want all emails from *techguy.org* to be made RED.

It is possible to manually change the color of emails using the Organize function but how can I do automatically using a RULE ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Never saw an option in Outlook to change the color of an e-mail.

With 2003 you can have it set a flag with a particular color if that is good enough.


----------



## innit (May 1, 2004)

Anyone!?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you look at all the options in rules you will see what is available in Outlook. Perhaps there is a 3rd party program that will solve your problem but I just didn't see it in Outlook. Have you heard of something like this or seen it before? Or is it just something you would like.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't have or use Outlook. In Outlook Express 6, there is a message rule that says *Highlight with color*. If that isn't in Outlook then it seems you can't.

sekirt


----------



## wausau99 (Jan 8, 2001)

Innet,

Make sure you are viewing your Inbox. 

Click on "Tools", "Organize". The Organize area will appear above your inbox messages. On the Left hand side of the Organize area, click on "Using Colors". Then click on "Automatic Formatting" in the upper Right hand corner of the Organize area. 

In the Automatic Formatting box that pops up, click on "Add", this will add a new rule called "Untitled" Select this rule and rename it to your needs under the "Properties of Selected Rule" area. Then click on the "Font..." button and select the font and color that you want these e-mails to be. Then click on "Conditions..." and enter the conditions that need to be met for this formatting to be applied. So for your example, you could enter techguy.org in the "From..." area. Click "OK", and add and other formatting rules that you would like. 

Once completed, click on "OK" and then close the "Organize" window by clicking the "x" in the upper right hand corner of the Organize area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Cool. Looks like you can even shorten the procedure a bit.

Be on one of the e-mails you want colored
The Tools / Organize
It will already be set to Color Messages from that sender. Just click on Apply Color.


----------



## Julie Barker (May 5, 2004)

If you really want to separate e-mail from a particular user, simply create a rule to move it to a folder with their name on it. Then it will be very clear which mail is from that person.


----------

